# Got it! Brilliant Black + RS4's 8-)



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

All I can say is WOW...Love it. Picked up this AM and went straight for the Quad doing.

excuse mobile phone pics :









































































PS. The Milltek Quad is simply outstanding. It sounds fantastic. I'm really happy with the Silver wing mirrors too and side sills.

The sports suspension is really noticably lower especially with 19's and the ride is absolutely 100% fine.

"Looks good on RS4's!"


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

And I swear to God - I cannot tell any difference between standard and bose sound.


----------



## mussy (Feb 4, 2008)

mate the car looks amazing.


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

So that's what my TTs will look like in the flesh.

Nice car.

Enjoy.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Agree

that looks great


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

very nice mate, very nice ... like the exclusive leather ... 8)


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Fabulous looking car matey. The Miltek Quad is great isn't it?


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow the absolute dogs do dahs, the exhuast is really neat for a second i thought it was a TTS. I like the wheels to go well with the Black paint

Enjoy


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looks OUTSTANDING on the RS4's 8)

and my god, the quad exhaust looks friggin amazing !

I am very interested that you like both the lowered look and ride of the "sports suspension" ... damn you got me thinking on that now :?

Enjoy [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats one sweet motor mate. As already said it looks amazing [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] The Milltek quad looks fantastic and glad i'll be going same way. Enjoy it and as they say keep it between the ditches


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Woooo hooooooooo!

I'm loving the interior and got to say I rather like the quads too (did think they were OTT at first but they are growing on me)

And it does indeed look good on RS4's.

Let's hope this one stays where it's put :wink:


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, loving just about everything....

RS4s, the side skirts, love the four pipes, and the red and black leather is really 8) 8)

I'll look out for you


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

Sure looks good.

Any pick from front of the car?
Would like to see.

Damn, i think i feel a regret coming and RS4s might just get back on my list of things...


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

And you need to change your sig :wink:


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

8) 
Nuff said...


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)

Where did you get the chrome mirrors and how do you fit them?


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Very smart machine,quad exhaust looks brilliant. 8)


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

wow cool, first one to get a TTS!!


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

I think that's the nicest looking TTC I've seen on the forum. And I'm beginning to think that brilliant black actually looks better than phantom. 8)


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Dood that is a seriously good looking car  I have the same spec but not the quad's. Question how much were they installed and if you want to put the old one back* is it a simple job?

*Here in South Africa they give you lower tradein value or a car that is modified is seen as LESS thank book value. So I would like to have the original put back when i eventually sell the car.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice one Mysterio!
Looks fantastic mate.
Really smart.

So, come on, where did you get the chrome covers from! :wink:

Quads look great.

Oh, nice colour, would look good on RS4's!


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

very nice! i think black is the only colour that chrome mirrors would look good on. and on yours they look the nuTTs!


----------



## thewilsonman (Nov 18, 2007)

Car looks good man. I wish that I had known about the flesh option, my ttc is only in the bog standard metal, albeit IBIS white.
:


----------



## Msttblack (Mar 11, 2008)

Tasty!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

257andy said:


> wow cool, first one to get a TTS!!


Erm, not quite  A _few _bits missing

Looking good though for sure [smiley=thumbsup.gif] The red is very red on the seats - in complete honesty, I prefer Magma, but that's working on your car. One other *slight* thing for me is the way the pipes look â€˜outwardsâ€™ â€" I think straight and square would really hit the spot

Sweet as a nut though and as mentioned here before I think â€" LGORSF!!! 

ENJOY!!!


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice one Mysterio, love those RS4's. Exhaust really sets it off too.

Glad you're chuffed.

Enjoy it - it looks great!! :wink:


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Stunning 8) Looks great on RS4s - there's just no substitute


----------



## mtcmedia (Jan 8, 2008)

Where did you buy the milltek - did you buy the rear valance to fit it also?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

syc23 said:


> Stunning 8) Looks great on RS4s - there's just no substitute


Except for replicas


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Any chance of giving us a breakdown of the cost of your extras?
+
What you had fitted where?


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

Janitor said:


> 257andy said:
> 
> 
> > wow cool, first one to get a TTS!!
> ...


Lets hope not Janitor, as we've both ordered a TTS! 

Both from Elises too!

Andy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh aye yes indeed Andy me old matey mucker cockney rhyming bollocks! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Impeccable taste my good man


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Mysterio that car looks the nuts! VERY nice, I'm very liking the quad exhaust. Looks top! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looking again though have to say, it's a shame your taste in books isn't as good as your taste in cars.  :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

:lol: Bloody good point Andy :lol:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all and thanks for all the great comments. I'm really glad she's here and with the extra bits and peices on it I felt like a VIP for a day today! I'm sure it will wear off but I really felt special in it when I picked it up, and the Quad makes so much more difference to the look and sound of the Car - as mentioned above "The Miltek Quad is great isn't it" 

Just a few replies to people :

*Black over Phantom *

I've had both now. I don't know if it was the mirrors and sills that created more of a wow factor for me, but the car really stood out in the dealership, and seemed more "black" than my old phantom V6. Either way, Phantom or Brilliant are both great, just one is Â£500 more imho. The difference is surely negligable. Personally i'm delighted I saved Â£1000 from not going Phantom/Bose.

*Milltek Quad Fitting/Supplying etc*
Tony McQuire's Team at UK-Performance / pumaspeed.co.uk in Wakefield sourced and fitted the Quad, whilst I waited in reception. Tony also did a fantastic & professional job with cutting the valance in order for the Quad to fit the standard valance. You simply can't tell it's been cut. I can't remember exactly what it cost but it was about Â£650 including VAT for the supply, fit, and valance prep. It was all done in under 2 hours whilst i nervously waited seeing my new baby on the ramps! She was only 10 mins old!

All in all, can't recommend Tony enough - great bloke and I'm lucky I live nearby.

With regards putting the original exhaust back on - it's a straightforward job he said. Obviously you'd need a new valance (Â£29 from audi parts) and an hour (ish)labour. I'm lucky my dealership is over the road from Tony's joint, if I ever have a potentially awkward Warranty claim I'll just fit the original back on - voila! The nice thing is, is that nothing has to be cut (apart from the Valance) to fit the Quad. 

*Other bits*

Sills were supplied, prepped/painted and fitted by Dealer - cost Â£600 all in

Chrome Wing Mirrors - I sourced from ebay.de - do a search and you'll find some - you'll pay between Â£100-150, maybe more depending how desperately someone wants them.

My Dealer fitted them for me as a GOGW free of charge. However, they are very hard to get off/put on again (which is good from the thieving point of view). The Tech at the Dealer actually broke the wing mirror glass trying to do it, but obviously supplied a new one FOC as well as the fitment :wink: NB - if they are not official Audi Parts the Dealer won't touch them so if you're buying some, make sure they're kosha.

I also have the Audi Diffuser (search under DUONAN's posts, it's the same one) which I will fit later. I got some free Audi Brilliant Black Paint for this too as a tiny extra as part of the deal (it's only about Â£25 for 2 cans though)

Finally, a massive thanks to Wakefield Audi. It's quite unbelievable how much attitudes can vary from one Dealership to another (IE Compared to Leeds).

I dealt with John Smailes who was great throughout (Mirrors, Paint, Delivery only took about 7 weeks?!, and a great deal on GAP). I'd highly recommend speaking to John if you need a friendly person (with no issues!) to rely upon with your new order. It's so worth dealing with a "proper" Dealership and Salesman.

Any Q's give me a shout, will try and post some more pics ASAP.

I've had some parking posts fitted so touch wood the car is very safe. Should have done this the first time.........

Oh and Karen, look out for me and give me a flash (as the actress said to the Bishop  :lol: )

Cheers again

M


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

smartartkid said:


> Mysterio that car looks the nuts! VERY nice, I'm very liking the quad exhaust. Looks top! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Looking again though have to say, it's a shame your taste in books isn't as good as your taste in cars. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: I could say that I left a random red book on my seat to show the comparison to the seat colour, but in all seriousness Jeffrey Archer's "The Fourth Estate" is an excellent read. Why on earth I had it with me when I picked the car up is beyond me however (I thought i'd be at UK Performance a good while twiddling my thumbs) 
[smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice one Mysterio [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

What's the 'Roll on May / June' bit in your sig referring to then..?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Janitor said:


> Nice one Mysterio [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> What's the 'Roll on May / June' bit in your sig referring to then..?


I shall edit it now dear boy. I was honestly expecting the car then given some people's lead times. I've been lucky dropping on a Dealer who must have had a few spaces with regards allocations


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Best delete this thread then before Redcar rolls in


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

The easiest way to save Â£1,000 when ordering a TT is to go for Brilliant Black rather than Phantom and to stick with the standard stereo rather than go for Bose. Both are better than the costlier options.

The way to tell the stereo systems apart is to turn up the bass. The standard one is much much deeper and more powerful than the Bose!

Car looks great. Hope that you have better luck with this one. Since hearing what happened to the last one, I make sure that there are no keys anywhere near the front door at night!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Mysterio - your car looks great! Good jobb.... :wink:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> Hi all and thanks for all the great comments. I'm really glad she's here and with the extra bits and peices on it I felt like a VIP for a day today! I'm sure it will wear off but I really felt special in it when I picked it up, and the Quad makes so much more difference to the look and sound of the Car - as mentioned above "The Miltek Quad is great isn't it"
> 
> Just a few replies to people :
> 
> ...


Hey mate,

Interested how much you paid for GAP from AUDI out of interest, as I am keen to add this into my package once my car arrives, but not gonna pay full whack Audi list price for it.

Cheers


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

That looks awesome!
19" RS4s and sports suspension... I have gone for the same option. I was a bit unsure as to whether the ride height would be noticably different from standard, but your pictures have convinced me that I have made the right decision.

I live in Huddersfield, so will probably have a trip over to UK Performance and get the Milltek Quad sorted (if I ever get a car to put it on!)


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Jersey Paul said:


> So that's what my TTs will look like in the flesh.
> 
> Nice car.
> 
> Enjoy.


Apart from the front, sadly. I really think they've spoilt the front on the TTS.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks great! Those quad's look sensational Anyone tell me costs?


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

No worries, just spotted it.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Those sills look really good on a Black car,blend in nicely,glad you didn't go for the front spoiler because spoil the car it surely does.They're a bit expensive though.


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone got a good pic of the front spoiler?

Im having one and surely would like to know why someone doesnt like it!!


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

The sides are too flat,ie too horizontal.It'll probably be great as a snowplough out in Finland. :lol:
Karenb has the full kit,see her pics.18.02.08


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you think you could post a clear pic of the back of the car i.e a straight shot of the back of the car. Trying to get our miltek guys here locally to understand what I want they seem confuzzzed


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

And please also from the front, since you dont have the spoiler there.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll have a look through the thread again for requests later and post them up guys cheers.


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

Whilst you have the camera out, can I have a picture of your wife / girlfriend too please. Preferably doing housework, need to illustrate to the missus :mrgreen:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice one! Great looking TT you hare there Mysterio. HIDE THE KEYS! I couldn't bear a repeat of your sad thread last year.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

no comment from Tosh?!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Enjoy.

Cant see front grill. If you've not done it already I'd put the V6 ones on.
Change my mind on the calipers. Red, it will then match the red/black theme you have.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Great car, I do like those mirrors on black, thanks for posting the source and cost. Enjoy.


----------

